# Agility class tonight..



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was with you until you got to the box exercise! I'm having a hard time picturing this exercise ;-) but so glad Flyer is doing well. Keep on letting us hear and see about your agility classes and competitions. I am learning and enjoying seeing them. Plan to go to my second Agility show in October. Maybe by then I will understand much more about the different classes and what is required!


----------

